# New Diesel Owner In the Land Of OZ..Kansas



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Post some pictures of the new girl when she arrives!!


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> ...been out of diesel world for a bit ...got sick of crappy VW TDI issues...


_I hear that_...

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

It has a different engine and transmission but the Aussie Holden Cruze has not had any issues in 13 months. It doesn't have urea but it does have a self cleaning particulate filter and room for a full size spare. You will enjoy the quiet ride and you would already know about low down torque. Enjoy many miles of motoring with a smile on your face.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Mr Holden, I have a car that you would be proud to know I have as well 06 Pontiac GTO as I call her my Holden Monaro 6 speed black on black ....I love the raw power of my Goat ...


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Holden make some of the most beautiful Muscle cars ...why does GM screw them up when they arrive here if we get them... 

Top Gear 2009 S4 VS VXR8(PART 1)BY $LEFTO$ - YouTube

Vauxhall VXR8 Bathurst I soooo want that car here ...It would give the Shelby GT500 a real smack down!


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

**** a ute is uber nice as well...


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The Maloo !!!!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> Holden make some of the most beautiful Muscle cars ...why does GM screw them up when they arrive here if we get them...
> 
> Top Gear 2009 S4 VS VXR8(PART 1)BY $LEFTO$ - YouTube
> 
> Vauxhall VXR8 Bathurst I soooo want that car here ...It would give the Shelby GT500 a real smack down!


What about this?

At the dragstrip: HSV GTS v AMG E63 S

And the car I sold to buy my Cruze D.
View attachment 35858

My 1999 Commodore VTs 3.8 5 speed manual with duel fuel (petrol or LPG). Was still running perfectly with 250,000k on the clock when sold.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I like !!


----------

